# Brokenhearted - I need to rehome Tucker. :(



## Angelina

I am sad for you. He looks so much like my Cannella. I hope a rescue can help you.


----------



## Maggies mom

Blair, I know we arent close to there, but try calling Dirks fund and see what Bob says.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Blair, I hope that posting it here, perhaps a forum member or friend of one can give Tucker a home. I'm so sorry that it has come to this and hope Luke is ok.
"


----------



## Jax's Mom

I feel the pain in your post. I am so sorry this happening to your family. I wish you much luck in finding the perfect home for Tucker.


----------



## Blaireli

Thank you guys so very much for your sweet posts.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this Blair, I know this absolutely has to be your last resort. 
Will see if I can help in any way.


----------



## mayapaya

so sad to hear what you are going through. We also rescued a Golden that was raised with other dogs, but as soon as we brought her into our home, she became very agressive towards other dogs (ANY dogs). It prevented us from adding another Golden to our family, but because she was our only dog, we were able to deal with it. I'm not sure if you have a golden retriever rescue locally, but Golden Retreiever Rescue of Northern Illinois is wonderful and they have taken in Goldens from places other than Illinois. Good luck, and I hope you are able to find a good home for this handsome boy!


----------



## Blaireli

mayapaya, I will get in touch with Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois. Thanks so much for the suggestion!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm so sorry that you have to give up Tucker, but I understand you have to do what's best for everyone. I hope that you can find him a great home soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Blairelli*

Blairelli

I am so very sorry to hear about Tucker. Knowing you and your love of dogs I know this has to be a last resort. Will let you know if I think of anything.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I can only imagine how hearbreaking this is for you and that this is a last resort and the only thing you can do. I am sure you will find a great home for Tucker.


----------



## mayapaya

Here is a link to their website www.asgoodasgold.org --they are wonderful people--if it's possible for them to help, I'm sure they will find a great home for Tucker--their website has countless testimonials about many goldens who have a found a forever home through them!


----------



## Florabora22

I am sad for you, but I know it is an act of love for Luke and even for Tucker. I'm sorry you have to do this.


----------



## BeauShel

Blair,

I know you love your boys so much and this is breaking your heart. But you want to do what is best for both of them. I pray that a forum member or a rescue will be able to help you. He is so handsome. My heart goes out to you. Give all your pups and your beautiful daughter a big kiss from me.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you have to make this difficult choice but believe me both dogs will have a more comfortable life apart from each other. I have a couple of friends who have had to make this same decision for the sake of both of their dogs. Sometimes dogs just cannot live together.

My heart goes out to you. Your love for both of them is obvious.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm sorry this is necessary Blair. I know how much youi love your puppers. I'm sure you will find the best home for Tucker. It's a double worry when you have a baby in the house and the chance of a dog fight happening near her is a chance you cannot take.

Hugs to you, I know how hard this is.


----------



## Ljilly28

Blair, I can't say how sorry I am. Your heart is so big, and you are so loving. Let me know if there is anything you need.


----------



## Blondie

Any chance there are any up and coming events in Ohio to help dogs get new homes? My cousin works at a pet spa in Orrville and I remember last February(the end of the month) she attended a dog event at a car dealership. Not sure who sponsored the event, ASPCA? My cousin rescued a golden herself from some rescue around Ashland or Medina. My cousin is in Wooster.


----------



## fostermom

Blair, I am so very sorry to hear this. I have lived in a house with two dogs that didn't get along, well actually the one dog would have been perfectly happy to get along, but the other attacked her out of the blue for many years. I feel your pain, but the good news is that you can rehome Tucker because he is a good boy. Hugs sweetie. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Blaireli

I can't even begin to tell you how thankful I am for all of my Golden friends. You are all such a supportive group. I'm friends with most people on Facebook, so I find myself not coming to GRF as often anymore. This is a good reminder that I need to visit more often. Big hugs to all of you. <3


----------



## magiclover

I cannot imagine how painful this is for you. We all know how much you love your dogs and doing this for Tucker and Luke is proof of what a caring owner you are. I pray that the right solution is found soon.


----------



## Blaireli

Thanks, Chris! <3


----------



## Ninde'Gold

It's nice to see you again Blair, I'm sorry it's under such circumstances.

I hope you find the right home for Tucker. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Aw, Blair - I'm so sorry. I know how much you love your boys and I can only imagine how hard this is for you.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sorry to hear of your situation but I am sure you will find a good home for Tucker.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so sorry you are going through this. Bless you for doing what is best for Luke and Tucker even though it is breaking your heart. I know you will find the perfect home for Tucker. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Adriennelane

I'm sorry you're having to do this, because I know how much you love all your pups. I'm praying you find him a great home where he can be an only dog and the center of their world. Not that he's not important to you, but it's obvious he needs this.


----------



## missmarstar

Big hugs, Blair. I know how difficult this situation is for you. I hope you are able to find Tucker a great home soon.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Blair - I know what it is like to live in a home where there is always the risk of conflict . Oakley and Seger are littermates and Seger can be such a good "brother" then in a split second put on a hate for Oakley. We are always on "guard" watching for the sign that Seger is going to turn on Oak. You are a much stronger person than I am - Seger would be an amazing only dog but I was not "big" enough to acknowledge that and do something about it years ago. Now that they are almost 8 years old I just can't do it. My heart goes out to you - and if I were able I would hug you for being the responsible person you are. I am sure you will have good luck in rehoming Tucker.....I know he is a good boy  Carol


----------



## Blaireli

Thank you guys so very much for your support and encouragement. I hate having to do this, especially since I just lost my precious Emmy in August. However, I know that it is what will be best for both Luke and Tucker. It's not fair to ask Luke to put up with this kind of behavior. If there were some type of warning or signal of when he is about to attack Luke, we could work with it...but there's nothing.  It is breaking my heart.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Edited: I just saw where you said only dog. My dad has another dog. =(


----------



## Loisiana

I know the pain you are going through. I had a golden mix I adopted when Annabel was young and for the first six months they got along fine, and then one day Hope decided she hated the sight of Annabel and would try to kill her every opportunity she got. I tried to work it out but I couldn't so I also came to the conclusion that I was going to have to place her somewhere else. Because she was a mix the GR rescue groups didn't want to take her. I was terrified of what might happen to my girl. A trainer even told me to put her down :no:

Luckily, while I was trying to find out what to do with her, she was staying at my parents house, and they fell in love with her and decided to keep her. That was such a load off my mind that she would be somewhere that people loved her.


----------



## mylissyk

Enzos_Mom said:


> Edited: I just saw where you said only dog. My dad has another dog. =(


But he may be fine with another dog, it seems to just be Blair's other dog he has trouble with. Maybe they could meet and see how they do?


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'll call my dad tonight and see if he'd be open to another dog yet. He's still struggling a bit since they had to put his GSD down.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Bumping up for Tucker


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I mentioned this to Mojo's Mary also. She had mentioned the HD dog that has a thread, and I just thought Tucker may be perfect for her. And you know how the forum loves a transport.


----------



## Rainheart

I am very sorry that you are in this situation. It does sound like you are doing the best thing for Tucker. I hope you can find him a wonderful home!


----------



## newport

I totally understand as I have experienced this. I had a cocker spanial and an Irish setter. When the Irish setter was about 1 and a half -- he decided he was the top dog- but the cocker spanial thought he was. Well we had terrible fights- to the death fights..... for no reason at all. Only in the house - and for 10 years we had to keep them in seperate rooms in the house. Outside they were neutral. It was get rid on one dog OR deal with it.... and we dealt with it for 10 years. When they both passed away from old age ... only then did I realize how STRESSFULL living with two male dogs fighting was. I will never do it again... AND would suggest you do find a new home for the dog. He just needs to be the only dog and he will be much happier as will you. Somethings can not be fixed.((((( Best wishes for you during this time)))))


----------



## Florabora22

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I mentioned this to Mojo's Mary also. She had mentioned the HD dog that has a thread, and I just thought Tucker may be perfect for her. And you know how the forum loves a transport.


Mary popped into my mind as well. It may be too soon after Mojo's passing though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Yes, it well may be but since she had mentioned the other dog being rehomed, I jumped in with Tucker.


----------



## MaryLovesMojo

Wow....wow....well, if Tucker likes being smothered with love 24/7, he'd find the perfect home with me....it's hard to imagine another dog besides Mojo, but Mojo needed a home badly, the right home, and we just gelled perfectly, like it was meant to be. Some things just are!! Would love to know more about Tucker...and I am so sorry you are in the position to have to part with him. I had often thought of getting a second Golden, but I was afraid with Mojo's epilepsy that another dog may sense it and assume the alpha role, which would have driven Mojo crazy. He was the alpha dog in the room, no doubt. So I decided against it. I am so sorry you have to make this decision, hugs to Tucker and Luke, and keep me posted if you don't find a forever home for him nearby...I would love him like he was born in my arms!!!


----------



## Angelina

Hey Mary,
I am so glad you are still on GRF and hanging in there. I just want to suggest that even if Tucker is not the right one for you for whatever reason (energy level, home already found, etc.) that there are many golden retriever rescues in your area and maybe you can foster or adopt from them too. There is nothing as good for grieving then giving.
Take care, Kimberly


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

MaryLovesMojo said:


> Wow....wow....well, if Tucker likes being smothered with love 24/7, he'd find the perfect home with me....it's hard to imagine another dog besides Mojo, but Mojo needed a home badly, the right home, and we just gelled perfectly, like it was meant to be. Some things just are!! Would love to know more about Tucker...and I am so sorry you are in the position to have to part with him. I had often thought of getting a second Golden, but I was afraid with Mojo's epilepsy that another dog may sense it and assume the alpha role, which would have driven Mojo crazy. He was the alpha dog in the room, no doubt. So I decided against it. I am so sorry you have to make this decision, hugs to Tucker and Luke, and keep me posted if you don't find a forever home for him nearby...I would love him like he was born in my arms!!!


OMG, I'm crying thinking how wonderful it would be if this works out. A blessing for you and for Blair. I put a message on her facebook page so I'm hoping she'll check in soon.


----------



## DaisyGolden

I think it would be amazing if Mary got Tucker. I know you wouldn't have to worry about him being loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Wow, this would be a miracle!!

As Mary said she would love to know more about Tucker.
Don't know if Mary has a fenced yard, etc.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am available to transport through NC, if this boy needs to get to Florida....might be a perfect solution...both Mary and Tucker could really use someone special!:crossfing


----------



## Blaireli

GoldenMum, thank you SO MUCH for the offer to help with transport. If this works out, I hope a few other people will be able to help, as well.

I am so hoping this will work out for Tuck and Mary. He is an amazing boy and she seems like she would be giving him a wonderful home. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear that this is working out. Sounds like a transport thread needs to be started soon.


----------



## VickiR

I can help through MD


----------



## jealous1

Depending on where through Georgia, I would be available; if not my area, I have a few other transport contacts throughout Georgia.


----------



## shortcake23

Blair, I haven't been on the forum much these past few months, so I just saw this today. 

I'm sooo sorry you have to do this very difficult thing... I know how much your dogs mean to you. 

Glad through that Mary might be adopting Tucker. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Blaireli

Hi, Mia's mom!!  Good to see you on here. I haven't been on much since Heidi died, but I'm trying to come around more often now. Big hugs to you and your sweet girl!


----------



## shortcake23

Blaireli said:


> Hi, Mia's mom!!  Good to see you on here. I haven't been on much since Heidi died, but I'm trying to come around more often now. Big hugs to you and your sweet girl!


Thanks Blair 

Big hugs to you and your family (furry and not!


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

Is tucker still looking for a home??


----------



## nolefan

I'm in South Carolina just south of Charlotte, I'd love to help with transport if need be...


----------



## jealous1

Blair - any update on your efforts to find a home for Tucker?


----------



## Blaireli

To be honest, I'm not sure. Mary has said she is very interested in Tucker, but I haven't heard from her since Monday night.  I hope she is okay. 

Jessiekaie1101, I'd like to see how things go with Mary first since she has already expressed interest. I will keep in touch with you, though. Thanks so much!!

nolefan, thanks so much for your offer of help with the transport!!!


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

Okay thanks you & good luck!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I see mentions of a transport. Just wanted to throw out there that I'm in the Charlotte area if you need me! Hope this works out for Mary and Tucker!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519

*Blair*

Blair

Someone from Ohio would be even better. I would want to keep Tucker as close as possible to me. I would talk to Jessica.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I agree. If Tucker stays in Ohio, perhaps you could still see him.

There are A LOT of dogs in need, no matter who you choose, I'm sure those who don't adopt him will find another suitable dog


----------



## Enzos_Mom

The poster from Ohio is a brand new poster, though. I think she'd probably feel more comfortable with Tucker going to someone she's more familiar with.


----------



## Blaireli

Sam, that's very true. It is nothing against the other poster, but their very first post was on this thread about taking Tuck. I'm not saying they wouldn't provide a good home, but I would have to know a lot more about the poster. 



Enzos_Mom said:


> The poster from Ohio is a brand new poster, though. I think she'd probably feel more comfortable with Tucker going to someone she's more familiar with.


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

I completely understand the while comfortable feeling when it comes to your babies. I dont even leave my "human babies" lol with anyone. I'm with them 24/7 except when my daughter is at school. If things dint work out with the other lady. & we could talk & meet a couple times before youmake your decision. I understand its hard. I only live about 2 hours from your town. & am willing to make a trip any time. We own our own home & live behind a huge park "asbury park" & a nice back yard. I stay at home, my fiance works, sorry if my spellings off new cell phone trying to figure it out


----------



## Blaireli

Hi Jessie  Thanks for being understanding and patient. Do you have any dogs yourself? What brought you to GRF?


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

No problem, I completly understand! We own a gold fish ava as of this moment lol We had a dog Remi she was a pitbull doberman mix we actually took her in she was a stray, we got her healthy she was so under weight had worms & a uti & we got her fixed. but she ended up attacking my daughter while she was coming down our stairs, so we took her to some classes & tried to get a understanding of what was going on but after about 6 months noone could use our stairs out her wanting to attack. So a friend of mine who lives by themselves in a ranch took her in. besides the whole stair issue she was/is a smart amazing animal, my daughter andrea still cries for her. Shortly after that we began doing research on good family dogs & after my grandfather went into the hospital they had a golden come into his room & other patients, I completly fell in love. Karen actually refered me to this forum because I emailed her about an old post


----------



## amy22

Blair...I live in Port St Lucie FL...as long as Im not working I can help with a transport...if things work out. Where does Mary live? Please keep me updated....message me on FB. Hope this works out!!


----------



## Blaireli

Jessie, how old is your daughter?


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

She'll be 5 on dec 29th! Shes a smarty pants she started school early! She tells me all the time I'm gunna go to college at 16 & be a doctor though shes not sure if she wants to be a, people doctor or a doctor for the sad animals she sees in the commercials. Shes grown up around dogs my grandparents have 3 chihuahuas{ loulou, Grandpas girl & sassy & we lived with them for a year while getting our house together) my mom has 2 (sir chubby & polarbear), my fiances mom has a beagle (shelby) who unfortunatly is very old & wont be aroud much longer ={


----------



## Blaireli

Good morning, Jessie.  Your daughter sounds adorable and so smart! I love that she is an animal lover at such a young age. Please do everything you can to encourage that.

Although he has never ever snapped at a human, Tucker has never really been around little kids very much. I'll be very honest with you. The idea of putting him into a home with a small child really concerns me. If something were to happen to your daughter, I would never forgive myself. I'm so sorry.  Please let me know if there is anything I can do to assist you in finding the right dog for your home. Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

No I completly understand. A thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

Its been along search to find another dog (not puppy) that would be good around kids that's why he still haven't adopted one yet. I know theres no 100]% that a dog won't snap but we gotta trust our own judgement! Good luck & best wishes to you both


----------



## Blaireli

Jessie, have you looked on Petfinder? There are some amazing groups on there. Goldens are, by far, the breed I would trust the most with little ones. Tucker has been around my niece and nephew, but for short amounts of time. I'd just be concerned that if he was around a child ALL of the time, he might lose his patience and perhaps snap.


----------



## coppers-mom

You lost Heidi about the time I joined the forum and I cried so hard with/for you.

I hope you find Tucker a great home and if transport help is needed my way I'll be more than happy yo help (Greenville, SC).

Big hugs to you and your crew.


----------



## Blaireli

Oh, coppers-mom, I definitely remember you and your support (as well as that of so many others) during such an amazingly difficult time. Losing Heidi was such a horrible ordeal, but it helped to strengthen my faith in people by the way everyone in this forum rallied around me. Thanks so much for your offer to help with transport.


----------



## Blaireli

Due to not having heard from Mary since Monday (I hope she is okay!), combined with Tucker grumbling again at Luke last night, I have decided to go ahead and place Tucker with a Golden rescue that has offered to help us. This is very bittersweet for me. I'm thankful that this will no longer be an issue at our home and I'm thankful that Tucker will get the one-on-one attention he so desperately craves, but I will miss him horribly. I'll keep you guys updated. Thank you so much, everybody, for your thoughts and kind words.


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that a rescue can take him. You can rest easy knowing he will be in a foster home being loved and spoiled until his furever home comes. My heart goes out to you having to rehome him, I know how much you love your pups. They will do what is best for him, so you can rest easy on that. (((HUGS)))


----------



## GoldenMum

My thoughts are with you, I know this is not an easy decision....


----------



## Jessiekaie1101

very glad you found a place best of luck!!! & yes i have looked at petfinder. we actually looked into a 5 yearold golden about 6 weeks ago and went through a screening process then we found out they wanted almost 600 bucks rehoming fee, my fiance was not going for that lol


----------



## Luv4puppiessk

So sorry to hear about your two dogs so unfortunate! But not
Your fault. I'm sure you can find him awesome home!


----------



## Karen519

*Jessie*

Jessie

Keep looking and you will find a Golden to love.
Keep an eye on all of the shelters near you-there are bound to be Golden Retrievers there that will be put to sleep if not adopted.
Petfinder is a great place to look!!


----------



## amy22

Blair, I, so sorry that this has to happen, but Tucker will be placed in a perfect home with people who want him so bad and will love him. It will be ok....


----------



## Blaireli

I'm so sad. The vice president of the rescue emailed and called tonight and said that they won't be taking Tucker after all. After only a week since I contacted them and without having ever met him, she said, "I am sorry to have to tell you that we have been unsuccessful in finding an adoptive or foster home for Tucker and will not be able to accept him into the Golden Retrievers In Need adoptive program." 

I'm so frustrated.  We are back at step one again.


----------



## amy22

Oh Blair, I am so sorry.....there is a home for Tucker....its out there and you will find it. Hang in there....


----------



## Enzos_Mom

So sorry to hear this. Where in Ohio are you?? If the GRR of Michigan could take him, I'd meet you halfway to transport. I work tomorrow and have plans Saturday, but I'm free Sunday. Just let me know!


----------



## SheetsSM

Sorry to hear that that rescue can't help, but they're not the only GR rescue in the state.


----------



## Blaireli

They are the only one that even considered taking him.  All of the other rescues that I had contacted, other than Dirk's Fund, said that they wouldn't take him because they were too full or because he had a behavioral issue.  

Sam, I'm about twenty minutes north of Columbus on I71. Thank you so much for your offer to help. I'll get in touch with rescues in Michigan to see if any of them may be able to help. Big hugs!!!


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so very frustrated for you!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Oh, one more question. Does he like other animals besides dogs?? Just trying to think of who I know that might be looking for a golden friend but I think a lot of my family members and friends have cats or horses.


----------



## iansgran

Did you talk to GRRACE over here in Indiana?


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Blair, have you tried Golden Treasures? I think they're in Bath, but that's not too far from you. A couple hours, maybe, I think...?

Golden Retrievers Rescue: Golden Treasures Rescue


----------



## ZeppGold

Did you try Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in West Virginia?


----------



## GoldenMum

How are things progressing with rehoming Tucker, just checking in.


----------



## Karen519

*Blair*

Blair posted on Facebook that a wonderful rescue is taking Tucker!
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1480155234&ref=ts#!/blair.neece


----------

